# New Milk bottle collector. Looking for Eastern NC bottles



## ENCPearce (Jul 30, 2014)

Here are some of my first bottles that have started my collection
[attachment=image(HC).jpg]
 [attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image(SA).jpg]


----------



## ENCPearce (Jul 30, 2014)

[attachment=image(YS).jpg]
[attachment=image(QH).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 31, 2014)

Pretty old, judging by the 'phone numbers.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 31, 2014)

I love that tilted plate and the spelling of Buffaloe. That reminds me the the comic styling of Dan Quayle.[] Sort of anyway.


----------



## ENCPearce (Jul 31, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I love that tilted plate and the spelling of Buffaloe. That reminds me the the comic styling of Dan Quayle.[] Sort of anyway.



Yeah I tried to do some research on that dairy but I couldn't find anything


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 1, 2014)

I did some and came up with some interesting stuff about Pine State Creamery. "In 1952 Pine State purchased Buffaloe Creamery of Raleigh."
From Page 11 in Adobe or Section 8 Page 7 of the form. http://www.hpo.ncdcr.gov/nr/WA2833.pdfIt also has info on how they used old Dr. Pepper and NEHI plants. Do you have a Pine State?.I didn't make note but I did see Buffaloe Creamery and an address in other places online, not much though. They were all OCR pages with adds and those don't work very well.


----------



## ENCPearce (Aug 1, 2014)

I dont have a pine state but after reading that I want one haha. Great information though.


----------

